# kenmore refrigerator 3 door freezer on bottom



## Belirick (Nov 22, 2013)

Freeze has a leak. It is making a sheet of ice on the bottom and it is leaking water on both sides of the door. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## jeff1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php Some model# helps.

Most common trouble maker is a clogged or restricted defrost drain and the defrost water leaks inside and freezes.

jeff.


----------



## sgoodbaum (Jan 17, 2014)

Where do I find the drain and how to clean it out?


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Remove the drawer, food etc. so you can access the very bottom. Remove the ice including the very back where there will be a hole with some ice in it. clear it and then using compressed air (by blowing on a tube or what ever you can come up with) clear the tube which emptys  in the evaporator pan under the fridge. See if water will flow freely after you clear it. The tube can get stopped up with debris , dust  or mold. A half cup of clorox will help kill the mold.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 17, 2014)

sgoodbaum said:


> Where do I find the drain and how to clean it out?



Hi,

Make, model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php

jeff.


----------



## sgoodbaum (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a Maytag model MF12569YEMO fridge, three doors, freezer on the bottom.  I don't see a freezer drain on the bottom of the freezer compartment.  It takes about a month or two for the bottom of the freezer compartment to accumulate ice across the entire bottom. The I have a leak, presumably when the freezer goes into defrost mode.  All ideas will be much appreciated.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 19, 2014)

> MF12569YEMO



I think that will be MF*I*2569YEM*0*

The back wall (#11) has to come off to see the start of the drain pan under the evaporator/cooling coils...







#20 is the pan under the evaporator/cooling coils...






...remove any ice and flush hot water down the drain system.






A turkey baster can be used to help clean out the drain system. Fill the baster with hot water and "blast" it into the drain hose to help flush it out. A piece of wire or pipe cleaner can also be pushed into the drain hoses to help clean then out.

jeff.


----------

